
Intel SGX has been removed from Rocket Lake-S CPUs - zimmerfrei
https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/yWEXHTTAdqvgToiFkrdEBn-970-80.jpg
======
zapttt
of course it is. the new, undocumented version is ready.

~~~
butterthebuddha
Seems like you're thinking of Intel Management Engine
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Management_Engine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Management_Engine))?

From what I understand, IME and SGX are separate technologies.

~~~
zapttt
thinking of sgx. DRM needs it. it won't go away.

